# Kaufempfehlung: externe Festplatten



## tittli (5. August 2005)

Hallo
Ich gedenke, mir eine externe Festplatte zuzulegen, da ich für die Speicherung meiner Fotos keine bessere Lösung gefunden habe.
Da der Markt nur so vor Angeboten wimmelt und ich keine Ahnung habe, was davon brauchbar ist, frage ich mich, ob ihr mir vielleicht ein Produkt empfehlen könntet. 
Einzige Bedingung: Mindestens 150 GB, preiswert (was nicht billig bedeutet;-))
danke und gruss


----------



## tittli (6. August 2005)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen? Schade.
gruss


----------



## JohannesR (6. August 2005)

Ich für meinen Teil vertraue Seagate-Platten. Die 200GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 müsste irgendwas bei 100 Euro kosten.


----------



## scwi (7. August 2005)

Habe mir vor einigen Wochen die ST3200823A von Seagate gekauft. Gehäuse ist zwar etwas groß und man hört die Festplatte, aber dennoch gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis (Kostete damals  so 180€, die kleinere 160er lag so bei 140 E. Hab´sie über Firewire angeschlossen.

Bin bis Dato recht zufrieden.
Falls diese jedoch mobil sein muss, ist diese externe Platte nicht die erste Wahl. Hier würde sich eher ein anderes Modell empfehlen.

Ach ja:
Falls Du nur 1 Platte im Rechner hast, und dies technisch möglich ist, kannst Du Dir einiges an Geld sparen und die FP intern einbauen.


----------



## tittli (7. August 2005)

Danke für eure Tipps!



			
				scwi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls Du nur 1 Platte im Rechner hast, und dies technisch möglich ist, kannst Du Dir einiges an Geld sparen und die FP intern einbauen.



Habe ein Notebook...da ist leider kei Platz für eine weitere Platte. ;-) 
Wie ist das genau, ist nicht jede externe Festplatte mobil?...also kann man nicht jede externe Festplatte überall mitnehmen?
gruss


----------



## JohannesR (7. August 2005)

Doch, ich glaube, er meint, man kann externe Festplatten ja auch als «immobile» HDD-Erweiterung nutzen. Zum Beispiel, wenn man keinen Platz mehr im Rechner hat. Wieso er so denkt, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## tittli (7. August 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, ich glaube, er meint, man kann externe Festplatten ja auch als «immobile» HDD-Erweiterung nutzen. Zum Beispiel, wenn man keinen Platz mehr im Rechner hat. Wieso er so denkt, weiß ich jedoch nicht.




Dann ist gut, danke.


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (7. August 2005)

ich würd eine 2.5" empfehlen die ohne netzteil läuft.
Denn beim Notebook geht es ja darum mobil zu sein
und ne steckdose kann man nun mal nicht mit sich
rumschleppen.
Aber 150er kriegste glaube ich nicht ohne Netzteil.
Ansonsten is Seagate wirklich zu empfehlen, die
sind unverwüstlich und halten ein Leben lang.
Hab eine 40er Seagate schon knapp 5 Jahre unter
Dauerbetrieb laufen und die is immer noch genau
so schnell und leise wie am Anfang. Während bei
nem Kumpel ne IBM nach 4 Wochen nur noch ein
dezentes "inaccessable Boot-Device" von sich gab...


----------



## scwi (7. August 2005)

Die "Mobilität" ist anders gemeint:

Die "großen" externen Festplatten sind aufgrund ihrer Gehäusegröße und ev. Netzadapter etc. nicht so leicht transportierbar wie z.B.  die "kleinen" 2,5 Zoll Notebookfestplatten (die man in ein deutlich kleineres Gehäuse einbauen kann. 
Als Beispiel anhand meiner 2 externen Platten:
Die Notebookfestplatten (meine hat ca. 1,2.x 7,4x 12cm) kann man leicht zum Equipment des Laptops dazupacken, bei der "Großen" ist das schon schwieriger (meine hat ca. 18x16x6 cm). Die Notebook-EFP hat 80GB, die Große für den PC das 2,5 fache. Die seagate  EFP benötigt einen externen Stromanschluss, die 2,5er kann ich über einen (im Batteriebetrieb mit 2) USB Anschlüssen betreiben. Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen: Das Gewicht der 3,5er ist sicherlich 5 x so große wie dei der 2,5" FP.

Mir ist bereits eine externe "große" Festplatte kaputt gegangen, da sie offensichtlich zu heiss geworden ist - und die Abwärme nicht genug abgegeben wurde. Und nach einem Transport lief sie nicht mehr. Es erfolgte zwar ein prompter Austausch, die Daten waren aber  weg.... Lt. der Serviceabteilung des Herstellers ist (war) diese 100er Platte für die stationäre externe Datensicherung konzipiert und nicht für das tägliche mitrumtragen. 

Daher ist meine persönliche Empfehlung:
- Eine USB-2,5" Platte (geringe Wärmeentwicklung & leise; Im Eigenbau: Gehäuse dazu ist überall günstig zu erhalten) für die Datenmegen die ich überallhin minehmen muss. Die Kapazität liegt aber noch so bei max 100-120GB (meines Wissens nach). 80GB bieten gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
- Dagegen sind die 3,5" externen Festplatten m.A.n.eher für den stationären Datensicherungsbetrieb geeignet. Da ist eine gute 160er Platte schon für gut 100€ zu haben. 

Schau mal unter den Bestenlisten bei http://www.chip.de vorbei. Hier findest Du ein paar Daten zu den Platten.

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung.

Für Dich, da Du ja nur Bilder sichern willst, wird eine 3,5 er Platte die Bessere Wahl sein, da sie mehr Kapazität hat und man die Platte ja nicht überallhin mitnehmen muss (Laptop ist ja mobil).


----------



## IAN (8. August 2005)

Ich habe eine "Maxtor OneTouch" die ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann. Die Platte läuft seit etwa 13 Monaten ohne Probleme.
Genaues Produkt:
Maxtor OneTouch 7000 (3,5 Zoll, 250Gb, 7200U)
Gruß Ian


----------



## Radhad (9. August 2005)

Also ich werde mir demnächst eine externe Festplatte holen, allerdings kaufe ich die Platte und das Gehäuse einzeln, 3,5" HDD von Samsung oder IBM/Hitachi und Gehäuse weiß ich noch nicht. Die Platten von Samsung sind sehr leise, Gehäuse ist da eher das Problem.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Alexander12 (17. August 2005)

Hi. 

Tja, die Gehäuse kosten auch ein Vermögen (35-40€);
Ist wirklich unverschämt teuer, wenn Man bedenkt, dass es nur ein Gehäuse mit nix drin ist! 
So viel kostet ja ein Gehäuse für einen Ganzen Pc!!    
Außer eBay ist das nichts zu machen ...  

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Radhad (18. August 2005)

35-40 € für nen Desktop-Tower? Der hatdann aber nichts zu bieten ... (und wahrscheinlich auch noch nen Netzteil drinne ) Mein Tower hat 90 € ohne Netzteil gekostet, naja.. 

Dafür hast du aber den Vorteil bei eigenem Gehäuse, wenn es nen aktiven Lüfter hat, dass du jede Festplatte einbauen kannst, die du willst, sprich, mehr auf Qualität setzen!


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Alexander12 (18. August 2005)

Hi Radhad.

Hast ja recht, ich weiß, ein gutes Gehäuse für nen Rechner kostet schon 90-150€!  :suspekt: War ja nur ei Beispiel. 

MfG Alexander12


----------



## tittli (20. August 2005)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot:
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_68885.html

Der Preis sieht gut aus, allerdings scheint mir der sehr tief für die grösse...kann mir jemand sagen ob auch die Qualität gewährleistet ist?
danke und gruss


----------



## tittli (22. August 2005)

niemand?...schade!
gruss


----------



## tittli (23. August 2005)

Kann hier wirklich niemand was dazu sagen?...Sorry wenn ich hier nochmals nachfrage, aber die Festplatte sollte so schnell wie möglich bei mir auf dem Tisch liegen und ich will nicht eine kaufen die  dann nach einem halben Jahr nicht mehr geht.
gruss


----------



## tittli (26. August 2005)

Tja wenn mir niemand helfen kann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als eine zu kaufen und zu hoffen dass das Ding dann auch gut ist.
danke trotzdem für die Antworten!
gruss


----------



## tittli (6. September 2005)

Hallo
Habe mir jetzt eine Trekstor bestellt und heute bekommen.
Problem: Auf dem Lieferschein hat die HD 200GB, mein XP zeigt aber nur 74.5GB an. Kann es sein dass die mir die falsche Festplatte geschickt haben, oder liegt das vielleicht an der Installation (hab sie nur reingesteckt per USB, wie das bei XP üblich ist)?
gruss


----------

